# Datum in Kalenderwoche umrechnen



## jensa (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem

habe ein Ausgangsdatum JJJJ-MM-TT dieses erhalte ich aus einer Datenbank anhand dessen soll ich mir die Kalenderwoche holen.
gedacht hatte ich mir es wie folgt:



```
public static String getKwVonDatum(java.sql.Date tmp_date) throws Exception {
	    Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
	    
	    Integer int_kw = cal.get(Calendar.WEEK_OF_MONTH);
	    return int_kw.toString();
	  }
```

problem ist wenn ich dann z.b. getKwVonDatum(2007-11-15) dann erhalte ich die Kw 2
bei z.b. 2007-12-24 erhalte ich die Kw 4

das kann nicht stimmen in welchem format müsste ich das Datum bekommen (wie wenn) das ich auch die korrekte Kw erhalte oder ist meine umrechnungsmethode schon von vornherein verkerht?

mfg jensa


----------



## Niki (21. Nov 2007)

Das Feld für die Woche im Jahr heißt auch

```
Calendar.WEEK_OF_YEAR;
```
Probiers mal aus

cal.setTime(date); solltest du auch noch aufrufen


----------



## jensa (21. Nov 2007)

danke hat auf anhieb funktinoiert.

noch eine schnelle frage wie kann ich das Datum ausgeben lassen als

24.11.2007 beispielsweise wenn ich 2007-11-24 von der DB erhalte gibt es da eine vorgegebene Methode?


----------



## Niki (21. Nov 2007)

schau dir java.text.SimpleDateFormat an

z.B.

```
new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy").format(date);
```

die Forumsuche hätte aber bestimmt einige Treffer geliefert


----------

